#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Hoe ziet jou droom trouwjurk eruit?

## Aroos

Salaam zusters,

Vele vrouwen dromen van jongs af over de perfecte trouwjurk. Ik ben benieuwd hoe jou droom trouwjurk eruit ziet? praat mee en gebruik vooral jou fantasie :-). Dit in verband met samenstellen van mijn nieuwe collectie trouw/verlovingsjurken. 

Jij kan ook via onderstaande link naar mijn facebook pagina en daar je antwoord geven. 

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...f&notif_t=like

----------


## Aroos

Kom op dames, 138 bekeken, maar nog geen reactie. Praat even mee. Ik ben benieuwd naar jullie mening en smaak. Wie weet, misschien kan ik dat gebruiken voor het samenstellen van mijn nieuwe collectie.  :ole:  :ole:

----------

